# Will A Bred Doe Allow A Buck To Breed Her? Odd Behavior?



## pridegoethb4thefall (Nov 22, 2012)

I bought a ND doe recently who had been running with a buck for maybe a month, maybe up to3 months (I didnt think to ask just how long, my mistake for sure), but the previous owner told me she was bred. Dont think they saw the actual breeding though.

I brought her home August 20th 2012, along with another doe I had there for breeding (I really liked their buck at the time).

This doe was drying up (almost done) when I got her, so it would seem she had kidded, and then once she weaned her kids, was put back to the buck (no, I dont think its right to re-breed quite that soon, but thats a topic for a different thread).

Anyhow, I recently (the 17th of this month) bought myself my first buck- a cute, chamoise, blue eyed guy, about a year old. I knew one of my does was in full heat the very day I brought him home, and he went straight to work.

But then his attentions turned to my older, supposedly bred doe, Betty! She had not shown any signs of heat that I noticed since she got here, and was just kinda ignoring the buck when he first got here. Then he started romancing her as bucks do, and next thing I know, she is letting him mount her, repeatedly!

After a few sessions, she (Betty) walks off, and then runs towards my younger doe ( Maggie, the first one the buck serviced) and starts mounting her like a buck!! HUH?? Then Betty goes back to the buck for more attention...

I was sure she was bred because she is huge, but now Im wondering if she's just fat. Im not seeing any udder development yet and she would have to be at least  4 1/2 months along by now. The tiny bit of udder I do see and feel I think is just the left overs from drying up from her last kidding.Not sure if Ive seen any kid movement, mostly rumen and respiration movements.

My other doe, whom I brought to the other buck for stud (same buck that supposedly bred Betty) shows no interrest in my new buck, so Im pretty sure she is bred already. 

So, is it possible the 'fat' doe (Betty) just let him breed her for no reason, to show her dominance as herd queen, or is it more likely she is just a fatty who wasnt bred at all and suddenly decided to be in heat and be bred? 

Im 99% sure she was NOT in heat when my buck showed up, but can goats go into heat within an hour of meeting a buck? What are the chances that 2 out of 3 goats suddenly decided to be in heat when a buck shows up? (the 3rd doe I already knew was in heat)

Will bred does allow a buck to mount her repeatedly? (only that first day, by the way, now neither shows any interest in the other).

Why did the older doe (herd boss) run after my younger doe and mount HER (maggie) right after they were both bred?? 

I dont know what to think...  I didnt *really* want to have 3 does bred on the same day, only because  Id like to avoid 3 kiddings at the same time! Not that Id ever turn down new kids!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 22, 2012)

Being in the presence of a buck can, though not instantaneously, bring a doe into heat via the vomernasal organ.  If she was bred, however, it is strange that she would stand for breeding.  I have had pregnant does try to mount other does, but they didn't want much to do with the buck once the deed was done and had taken.  In fact, I had to remove my buck because he would not give up and was just chasing the bred girls around begging all day and all night.

If she is not developing and udder much and is standing for breeding, I'd be questioning it too.  If your vet has an ultrasound, you could get a peek or send in blood to Biotracking to find out.  Or just wait a few more weeks and if she doesn't kid, you'll have your answer too I suppose which would be cheaper.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, I agree. It's not very common that a pregnant doe will let a buck mount her. And yes, bucks can bring does into heat which he could have done.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 23, 2012)

I would say she is more than likely not pregnant.  First, I have never had a doe not form an udder by 3 1/2 to 4 months of pregnancy. 2nd I have never had a pregnant doe allow a buck to breed her.  
I say she is open and I would keep her with the buck for a while.


----------

